# KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

What up peeps my name is Krazy and heres my paint topic hope You guys like my arte. Get at me for prices and info. Dont forget to leave a coment or a bump..im located in the city of palmdale ca.


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

BUMP for the big homie. Pictures dont do justice to his work..... :fool2:


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

Wheres the rest of the other pics of all the other cars that are out in the street right now with your work??????????????????? I have seen them so i know they are out there. ..... :boink::yes:


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

More pics


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

:buttkick:


81Linc.SO.LA said:


> Wheres the rest of the other pics of all the other cars that are out in the street right now with your work??????????????????? I have seen them so i know they are out there. ..... :boink::yes:


 lol im loading them..


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> :buttkick: lol im loading them..



hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Mr Solorio said:


> Nice:thumbsup:


 thanks brother


----------



## Logix1 (Oct 2, 2012)

krazy that some clean work there! TTT homie.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sup...:wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Mr. Krazy teaching his princess...


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Logix1 said:


> krazy that some clean work there! TTT homie.


 thanks bro


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

supp compas


angelisticsola5960 said:


> Mr. Krazy teaching his princess...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Mira Que musculos tan grandes....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

*thammit...*

:bowrofl: tooo myself lol


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> *thammit...*
> 
> :bowrofl: tooo myself lol






 Pinche Loko...(Krazy)
:roflmao:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Estas safado...


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

Thammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm itttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt :boink:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Too much Dr. Pepper...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

81Linc.SO.LA said:


> Thammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm itttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt :boink:




Y tu Que? Don't u suppose to be working? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Looking badass homie!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Looking firme..TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks good homie


----------



## SILENT6 (Jan 7, 2011)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> *thammit...*
> 
> :bowrofl: tooo myself lol


hno:


----------



## SILENT6 (Jan 7, 2011)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Too much Dr. Pepper...


lol yup ase dano esa madre


----------



## SILENT6 (Jan 7, 2011)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> More pics


sweet


----------



## SILENT6 (Jan 7, 2011)

_TTT _


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks bro


BI. 77MC said:


> Looks good homie


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

elspock84 said:


> Looking badass homie!


 thanks el spook


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

OG LIL ABEL said:


> Looking firme..TTT


 thanks og


----------



## SILENT6 (Jan 7, 2011)

Q onda carnal.


----------



## SILENT6 (Jan 7, 2011)

Have a good weekend carnal keep up the good work.


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

Bad azz work homie


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

SILENT6 said:


> Q onda carnal.


 supp my nikka. Como estas carnalito


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

:h5:


So.Cal Hopper said:


> Bad azz work homie


 supp brother


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

SILENT6 said:


> lol yup ase dano esa madre




Ya veo....:roflmao:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sup carnal. See u tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

84Joe said:


> :thumbsup:


Wassup brotha


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

it

I did the top to match the car


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


>


WHATS UP PETE!!,HEY BRO YOU GOT MORE PICS OF THIS 66 ,THE COLOR AND PATTERS ARE REALLY GETTING MY ATTENTION LIKE A BUG TO A LIGHT LOL


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

84Joe said:


> WHATS UP PETE!!,HEY BRO YOU GOT MORE PICS OF THIS 66 ,THE COLOR AND PATTERS ARE REALLY GETTING MY ATTENTION LIKE A BUG TO A LIGHT LOL


 yea ill post them up


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

*joe heres some more ..check out the reflection on the wax bottle u can see the print*

Shhhhhhaaaaaaaooooooo.


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Shhhhhhaaaaaaaooooooo.


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Bump...


----------



## SILENT6 (Jan 7, 2011)

TO THE TOP


----------



## SILENT6 (Jan 7, 2011)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> supp my nikka. Como estas carnalito


Nothing much brotha just cruzing by. Estamos al 100. See u soon brota


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

What up big homie. how was the weekend?


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

SILENT6 said:


> Nothing much brotha just cruzing by. Estamos al 100. See u soon brota


whats up Panda hows everything? did the window make it back in one piece?


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

81Linc.SO.LA said:


> What up big homie. how was the weekend?


 it was very productive bro thanks.y tu


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

SILENT6 said:


> Nothing much brotha just cruzing by. Estamos al 100. See u soon brota


Whaup brother thanks for the bump


----------



## FULL METAL JACKET (Mar 18, 2013)

:wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

waaaasssssuppppp carnalito


FULL METAL JACKET said:


> :wave:


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks compass


angelisticsola5960 said:


> Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> thanks compass




:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Qvo krazy


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

:h5:que ondas og lil abel..thanks for stoping by brother..


OG LIL ABEL said:


> Qvo krazy[/QUOT.


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> :h5:que ondas Lil Og ..thanks for stoping by brother..
> 
> 
> OG LIL ABEL said:
> ...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


>





Looks like Terco's friend...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


>





:facepalm: :roflmao:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Good morning bro:wave:


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> :facepalm: :roflmao:


:buttkick: lol..supp dawg..got my changaro


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> :buttkick: lol..supp dawg..got my changaro





Send me pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## lowlife_passion82 (Aug 18, 2012)

hey how u doin krazy kustomz...i have a question i recently painted my car n they also painted the dash but the the only thing the painter didnt do was the woodgrain it is brown n does not match the car now or da interior da car is blue n the interior is also blue..so u can imagine how it looks inside not gud..how can i get my plastic woodgrain painted or tell da painter...if u no any info let me no please....


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

lowlife_passion82 said:


> hey how u doin krazy kustomz...i have a question i recently painted my car n they also painted the dash but the the only thing the painter didnt do was the woodgrain it is brown n does not match the car now or da interior da car is blue n the interior is also blue..so u can imagine how it looks inside not gud..how can i get my plastic woodgrain painted or tell da painter...if u no any info let me no please....


Hey whats up bro. Well I think best way is to redo wood grain over but in blues or you might get away with shooting kandy blue over it . Yhat will turn the brown to a dark shade of dark blue. Give me a call for questions.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Hey whats up bro. Well I think best way is to redo wood grain over but in blues or you might get away with shooting kandy blue over it . Yhat will turn the brown to a dark shade of dark blue. Give me a call for questions.






At what number does he call u ? :twak:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sup carnal:wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Are u moving into Ur shop yet? Where's the pics?


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

ahi indio on my pic above it has my number.. I


angelisticsola5960 said:


> At what number does he call u ? :twak:[/QUOTE


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Are u moving into Ur shop yet? Where's the pics?





I move in monday


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> I move in monday







Kool...:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> TTT







TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

84Joe said:


> :wave:


 supp brotha


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TGIF!!!!
See u tomorrow carnal.


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> TGIF!!!!
> See u tomorrow carnal.





Yesserr..:boink:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Sup carnal:wave:


Hey que tal


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Bompiando usta la madre


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread.*(2 members and 1 guests)KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ. 

Supp people..


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> There are currently 3 users browsing this thread.*(2 members and 1 guests)KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ.
> 
> Supp people..


Qvo


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

OG LIL ABEL said:


> Qvo



Whaaaat uuup dawgy


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Mira Que musculos tan grandes....










wheres the pics of the finish product??


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Shhhhhhaaaaaaaooooooo.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> it
> 
> I did the top to match the car


:thumbsup:


----------



## FULL METAL JACKET (Mar 18, 2013)

:wave:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

If I move back to my house in Palmdale I'm coming to look you up. Your paint is incredible bro.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> wheres the pics of the finish product??


 it was just finished ill take pics and post them soon


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

FULL METAL JACKET said:


> :wave:




Supp nikka


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thank big whit64 for stoping bye ...


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Whaaaat uuup dawgy


Chillen chillen just passing tru..


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

TTT for the homie


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

OG LIL ABEL said:


> Chillen chillen just passing tru..


Pues muchas thank yous


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

MAJESTIC85 said:


> TTT for the homie



Supp dino wass crackin


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sup fam....:wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> wheres the pics of the finish product??


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Another satisfied customer thanx to KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ...:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Supp dino wass crackin


just chillin, you knowww! looking good doggie....


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Another satisfied customer thanx to KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ...:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


Chaaaoooo .. did I do thaaaaaatt..lol


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

Morning Bump for the big homie. :boink:


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

81Linc.SO.LA said:


> Morning Bump for the big homie. :boink:






Thanks bro ..


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bompiando hasta Arriba pa el Caballo Loko de los KUSTOMZ LOKOS....


----------



## SILENT6 (Jan 7, 2011)

CRAZY CUSTOMZ 

TO THE TOP.


----------



## Logix1 (Oct 2, 2012)

sweet work homie!! TTT


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

U still moving into Ur new shop?


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

:facepalm: ahi paisa its KRAZY with a K


SILENT6 said:


> CRAZY CUSTOMZ
> 
> TO THE TOP.


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks brother..


Logix1 said:


> sweet work homie!! TTT


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> U still moving into Ur new shop?



Yes just finished ...start working tomorrow


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

TTT


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Yes just finished ...start working tomorrow









Kool...:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Late night bump


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

wassup good timer..


GRAPEVINE said:


> TTT


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Late night bump


gracias compass


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

:h5:


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

New Thread Huh? Very nice!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> gracias compass







Ya sabessss.... :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

HAPPY EASTER CARNAL:wave:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Heeeey que tal...just passing tru


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

OG LIL ABEL said:


> Heeeey que tal...just passing tru



Aqui nomas getting ready for tomorrow para la chinga bro...y tu


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

happy Easter Pete :wave:


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

E-Man said:


> New Thread Huh? Very nice!!!! :thumbsup:


what up E


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

84Joe said:


> happy Easter Pete :wave:


 thanks joe hope u had a nice easter too.


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> thanks joe hope u had a nice easter too.


:yes:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Aqui nomas getting ready for tomorrow para la chinga bro...y tu


Me done da same.


----------



## SILENT6 (Jan 7, 2011)

_Q onda Pete, how you been bro ?_


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

SILENT6 said:


> _Q onda Pete, how you been bro ?_


 working like a sucka carnal y tu


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Bump


Double BUMP :boink::boink:


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Krazy topz all month of april $1000 flake and kandy patterns..come visit the shop..


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Krazy topz all month of april $1000 flake and kandy patterns..come visit the shop..


Ttt bad ass


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Krazy topz all month of april $1000 flake and kandy patterns..come visit the shop..





Sounds like a deal :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


>






Damm. That office looks hella clean Krazy... Is that gonna be the Tattoo Shop?


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


>


THAMMMMMMMMMM ITTTTTTTTTTTT keep doing your thing brotha.


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Krazy topz all month of april $1000 flake and kandy patterns..come visit the shop..


:run:hno:


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

EVIL91 said:


> Ttt bad ass


 thanks bro


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

See u this weekend....


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

84Joe said:


> what up E


Sup Big Homie!!! Hey are you gonna shoot up here for the AV Thunder on the Lot Event this year? I think its going to be a very good one this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> See u this weekend....


Sup Angelistic!! Thank for helping me move my "G" Ride :rofl: when u where out. :wave:


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


>


Sup Playa, The Office Space is lookin good. I'll be through tomorrow. 
Krazy Kustomz To The Top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

All month of april $1000 KRAZY'S TOPZ .. I will flake and put kandy patterns (one color) on most tops


----------



## elmicho64 (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm down let Me know when u have time for mine, u have my#


----------



## 2595905 (Jan 4, 2009)

do you have a contact number ? rich


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

elmicho64 said:


> I'm down let Me know when u have time for mine, u have my#



Yes soon as I get some cars out bro ill be hittin you up


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

2595905 said:


> do you have a contact number ? rich




818 793-7444 krazy


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

...


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> ...


Love the top on this one. Tham It.


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

Bump for some sikk ass paint jobs


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


>


 This thread looks great.
Do you ever do mild restorations, and stock color's for guy's who want there car to look OG?


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Hydrohype said:


> This thread looks great.
> Do you ever do mild restorations, and stock color's for guy's who want there car to look OG?




I can do any style brother. Let me know what I can help you with..


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Kingoftha661 said:


> Bump for some sikk ass paint jobs




Thanks homie


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Thanks homie


No problem soooooo whats up with that '62


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Kingoftha661 said:


> No problem soooooo whats up with that '62



Sssshhhhhh.. shes sleeping


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> I can do any style brother. Let me know what I can help you with..


 The floor's and trunk are still pretty solid, but the surface of this car need's to be smoothed out from front to back. 
all of the little wave's and scrape's I want gone!







I damaged the body behind the passenger door, and white molding is stained and bent. I want to pull off the vinyl top so I can smooth out and rust treat around top and landau window's...and then lay another vinyl back down same color and same place! re-align the door's and hinge's so they close even and replace the front windshield..

I want the same color, same pin-stripe, same molding when its done.. just all super clean as if we went back in time to 1976!













When I see rusted out 58 - 64's get all restored looking brand new and shit? it makes me think I can save my car! 


After i paint my 76? I will start saving up $ so I can paint my 68... I want the same treatment.. smoothed out blocked body

(I know you know 68 quarters have special curve's) that are sexy as fuck when there done just right.. I want this car the same color it is now and strait with no wave's and plenty of clear! with the moldings and trim fitting snug in the right place's




















Thanks Krazy, let me know what you think?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> The floor's and trunk are still pretty solid, but the surface of this car need's to be smoothed out from front to back. all of the little wave's and scrape's I want gone!
> View attachment 630977
> I damaged the body behind the passenger door, and white molding is stained and bent. I want to pull off the vinyl top so I can smooth out and rust treat around top and landau window's...and then lay another vinyl back down same color and same place! re-align the door's and hinge's so they close even and replace the front windshield.. I want the same color, same pin-stripe, same molding when its done.. just all super clean as if we went back in time to 1976!
> View attachment 630978
> ...


Nice 76 homie. Is it for sale?


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Hydrohype said:


> The floor's and trunk are still pretty solid, but the surface of this car need's to be smoothed out from front to back.
> all of the little wave's and scrape's I want gone!
> 
> View attachment 630977
> ...





Hit me up G 818 793 -7444 will chop it up..


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Final..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Hit me up G 818 793 -7444 will chop it up..


 will do bro.. I got the number thanks Kraz!



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Nice 76 homie. Is it for sale?


 Thanks bro... Im gonna try and keep it... that monte is sick !


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


:thumbsup::h5::worship:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup::h5::worship:



Thanks.


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Bump



Thanks compas


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Thanks compas


Ya sabesss....


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

*Krazy Kustomz*

Heres some more pics. Dont be afrade to leave coments


----------



## Riverside (May 28, 2012)

Nice work homie


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Riverside said:


> Nice work homie


Thanks G


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Passing tru...ttt


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

OG LIL ABEL said:


> Passing tru...ttt


 gracias carnal..


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

*heres pics of 64 from highclass c.c*

And STYLISTICS rag house


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup: good work


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks for the pics bro..


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump for the big homie who keeps doing the dam thing.... :boink:


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

*bump.ttt*

78monte


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> 78monte


Orle..looks good krazy


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

OG LIL ABEL said:


> Orle..looks good krazy



Thank you abel. How was ur weekend carnal


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Thank you abel. How was ur weekend carnal


It was all good..


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

Bump for da homie


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

OG LIL ABEL said:


> It was all good..




Coo cooo brotha


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Kingoftha661 said:


> Bump for da homie





:h5:


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

what up foo i passed by today


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sup carnal. Thanx for taking care of me yesterday and coming out to the Clubhouse all the way from Palmdale. Sky's the limit should be looking good this weekend...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

As soon as I figure out how to post pics with my new phone I'll post some up...


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Sup carnal. Thanx for taking care of me yesterday and coming out to the Clubhouse all the way from Palmdale. Sky's the limit should be looking good this weekend...



Its a pleasure workin on your ridessssss ..post some photos. Compas..


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Heres some picks of yesterday


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Its a pleasure workin on your ridessssss ..post some photos. Compas..




As soon as I figure out how...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Heres some picks of yesterday




Y was u laying on the ground without the 100 blankets that I have there? :facepalm:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

I saw one of those pics on Instagram...


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

:buttkick:


angelisticsola5960 said:


> Y was u laying on the ground without the 100 blankets that I have there? :facepalm:


 ahi paisa because if I use the blanket I wont get dirty then my wife will think I went to a titty bar..lol


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> I saw one of those pics on Instagram...


Nikka is. On instagrahm & facebook shaaaooo..bump too the top for skys the limmit and krazys....


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Daily driver looking sex..


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Daily driver looking sex..


I could use a daily driver!! How bout you throw me that and i drop you back this Cutty and Burban and call it a square deal. LMK :nicoderm:


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

:inout::banghead::twak: :facepalm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Daily driver looking sex..










:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Heres some picks of yesterday


Get down homie


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 thanks brotha


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

OG LIL ABEL said:


> Get down homie




Gracias og


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

morning bump for the big homie. :guns:


----------



## SILENT6 (Jan 7, 2011)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


>


nice te quedo chingon carnal


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks brothers


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Heres a lincoln I just finished


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

The rides are coming out nice homie !!


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

84Joe said:


> The rides are coming out nice homie !!




Thanks joe..


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Angelistic dippin thru para bompiarte asta rriba compa!!!!


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Heres a lincoln I just finished


This care came out cleannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.

Cant wait till we finally do my car. maybe before Vegas.. :tears:


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

81Linc.SO.LA said:


> This care came out cleannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.
> 
> Cant wait till we finally do my car. maybe before Vegas.. :tears:


 lets doit brother when u ready


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Where u at?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

I know u ain't busy. Must be on Face or Instagram. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


>


Thumbsup...


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

OG LIL ABEL said:


> Thumbsup...


Gracias


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Lowrider girl ..new make over


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

ttt for krazyz kustomz


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

...


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> ...


:guns:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Bump





Double bump...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hasta al tope!!!!!


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## SILENT6 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice work carnal t avientas


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

SILENT6 said:


> Nice work carnal t avientas




Gracias carnalito


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


>


Nice..


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


>




Love this angle... :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


>






Got flake???


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:



Thanks g


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

OG LIL ABEL said:


> Nice..


Supp abel


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Love this angle... :thumbsup:



Im be a photagrapher


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5::drama:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


>


Damn that Monte Tough :yes:


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

MAJESTIC85 said:


> TTT


it




Supp dino


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :h5::drama:



Supp playa


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

shystie69 said:


> Damn that Monte Tough :yes:




Gracias carnal


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Thats monte is bad ass


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


>


Thumbsup for krazy kustomz


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

OG LIL ABEL said:


> Thumbsup for krazy kustomz


 thanks brotha how u been


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

How much u charge to do patterns on car? Cars is painted already. Pm me please


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> thanks brotha how u been


Me doing firme..trying to stay kool under the shade.


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

OG LIL ABEL said:


> Me doing firme..trying to stay kool under the shade.



I heard that bro


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## simonsayz84 (Dec 30, 2009)

what up homie....how ya been?


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Busy bro to much work


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

TTT for the Homie Krazy :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Yea what he said ^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxx47helmet (Jul 5, 2007)

What up krazy? How u been loco looks like you've been putting in work on these rides with that paint gun got me a new toy im fucking with could use some krazy touches let me know what you think pm me some prices heres a pic or two


----------



## xxxxxx47helmet (Jul 5, 2007)

Big ass bump back to the top for the homie


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump for the homie and his bad ass work. :wave:


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

where you at homie???? you still busy at the shop?


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

*here's recent jobs*

Bump for my self


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump for the big homie.. Lincoln came out sic Pete.


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Gracias carnal


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Bump for my self


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

As you can see I've been realy budy ..lol enjoy


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## K.I.D.S PHOTOGRAPHY (Oct 8, 2012)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


>




looks like you need some picture frames for that wall if you ever need some work done i got some shots of a couple of your cars just hit us up on facebook or give me a call on my signature


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Work looks way nice, really like that caprice vert


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

plague said:


> Work looks way nice, really like that caprice vert



Thank u ser


----------



## ANAHEIM (Feb 3, 2009)

PM SENT. BAD ASS WORK!!!


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

ANAHEIM said:


> PM SENT. BAD ASS WORK!!!


Thank you ser


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Here Some recent pics of my arte..


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Here's more ..don't be scared to leave a coment


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Bad ass work


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

sureñosbluez said:


> Bad ass work


Thanks bro


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Thanks bro


 I taught'em everything he know, Lol :roflmao::facepalm::wave:


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

Very clean work


----------



## MISTER66 (Jun 4, 2008)

Ttt. Nice work


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

75HouseofGlass said:


> Very clean work


Thanks bro


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

MISTER66 said:


> Ttt. Nice work




Thank u ser


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>



Thanks for sharing that video


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

*68 Rag ready to get wet sand n buff*

Pittsburg east bay


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Pittsburg east bay


:thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

Nice paintjobs keep up the good work


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

gabendacutlass said:


> Nice paintjobs keep up the good work


Thank you bro


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

shystie69 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Pittsburg east bay


Sick ?


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank u ser


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

TTT for the Best Painter on LayitLow. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks fellas


----------



## morenomike (Dec 2, 2013)

need some info on painting my harley


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

:thumbsup:Here's recent pics of my work


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

All it thake is one top and we make a huge impact on a family


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## lakras c.c. 818 (May 19, 2010)

clean work


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Thanks for the pics ..baddass


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

lakras c.c. 818 said:


> clean work


 thanks brother


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


>


 Who could Hate That?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


>


:thumbsup:more?


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:more?


 ill upload a few more it came out in lowrider scene this month


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dayum!!!


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

MYERS60 said:


> Dayum!!!


Thanks


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## cencoast64ss (Feb 25, 2012)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


>


Got daaaammmm pete dat 64 is fukn bad ass homie,, much props to you g..


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

cencoast64ss said:


> Got daaaammmm pete dat 64 is fukn bad ass homie,, much props to you g..


Gracias carnal


----------



## cencoast64ss (Feb 25, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> More pics


 My new inspiration :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

My new Inspiration!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

E-Man said:


> :yes::yes::yes:


Supp pimp


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Pittsburg east bay


That's my homie ants 8 lookin good.


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> Supp pimp


Sup Playa, Just trying to get this Rag together. :drama:


----------



## EliasG (Mar 10, 2014)

Where's your shop at?


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

EliasG said:


> Where's your shop at?


Im in palmdale ca. Bro


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

National lowrider hall of fame..


----------



## cencoast64ss (Feb 25, 2012)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> National lowrider hall of fame..


CONGRATS HOMEBOY UR WORK IS BIEN FIRME..T.T.T


----------



## cencoast64ss (Feb 25, 2012)

T.T.T PARA EL KRAZY PETE


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

TTT for some beautiful work.


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

*latest paint jobs*

Ill post more tomorrow


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

*more pics recent*

New paint


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

*national lowrider hall of fame*

I got inducted few months ago as kustom painter


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ (Mar 14, 2013)

*cover ups*

Heres some cover ups im working on


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Whats the ticket for a bike frame paint job. Just frame no mods to it?

Hit me up homie.


----------



## cencoast64ss (Feb 25, 2012)

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> I got inducted few months ago as kustom painter


CONGRATS ON DA ACHIEVEMENT HOMEBOY,,BAD ASS WORK..T.T.T


----------



## cencoast64ss (Feb 25, 2012)

T.T.T GOOD WORK!!!!!!!!


----------

